# First smoked salmon



## doug123 (Jul 9, 2006)

Studied up here as usual, rubbed with EVOO and McCormick's Mesquite seasoning then some dill weed on top. I used some cherry wood I found.

Took less than an hour in my smoker, I have no temp control.

I pulled it at 134 degrees when I saw the oils rising and it flaked easily.

Good stuff!

You all make it hard for me to screw up with all the recipes and examples. This place is great. My family thinks I am some kind of chef or something now  :lol:


----------



## monty (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations, Doug! What a beautiful pic of your masterpiece! Now THAT is food porn! Keep up the great work and thank you for sharing with us. Now I have to hit the fridge!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 9, 2006)

Way to go Doug, great looking food there.  I bet your family loves to see you go out in the yard and get the smoker ready.  My neighbors will make trips out side when they smell what I am cooking.  

That salmon is giving me ideas for some fish, and I have had seafood for dinner the last two night straight.  I think the wife will shot me if I run to the store and come back with more fish, but it is tempting.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 9, 2006)

That is a beautiful piece of fish Doug.  Way to go.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 9, 2006)

Doug..Great looking fish...glad things came out ok for ya...I see you found those grill saver sheets...they work very well with fatties also...makes it easier to roll them over half way thru cook time...


----------



## doug123 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks guys  :D


----------

